# Sub x. 3 x 3



## goidlon (Feb 12, 2019)

4 chances to win. AO12. First AO12 is 2/12/19-3/6/19. Second AO12 is 3/7/19-3/30/19. Third AO12 is 3/31/19-4/16/19. Final AO12 is 4/17/19-5/8/19. Time barriers are 1:30, 1:15, 1:00, 50, 45, 40, 35, 30, 20, 15, 10, 8


----------



## goidlon (Feb 12, 2019)

MY goal;sub 40/ sub 35.
1. scramble=R2,U,R,B2,D,R',F',U2,R,L2,D,F,B2,R',L,F',R,B,L2. TIME=35.89
2. scramble=B U' F2 L F B D B2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 B' R2 F B D2 R' B . time =36.23
3.scramble=B U' F2 L F B D B2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 B' R2 F B D2 R' B time=36.43
4. scramble=R2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F D2 L U R' U2 L' D B R' F2 time=39.36
5. scramble=B2 D2 F D2 L B' L U L' U' L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 time=30.38
6. scramble=U' L2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D B2 D L' R B D2 L U L' F' R2 time=34.95
7. scramble=D R2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 B' D R D2 L F2 L D F' time=33.18
8. scramble=D2 F2 L R D2 B2 R B2 U2 B2 F' U2 L2 B L R' D R U time=34.79
9. scramble=F2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 L U2 B2 R2 U B2 L R2 U B L2 B R' time=34.53
10. scramble=D B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 L U B' D' R F U B U2 L time=34.70
11. scramble=L' F2 D2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' R' U R' B' D U' F U time=33.72
12. scramble=R' F' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 F2 D' L D F2 R' B2 D' L' time=34.46
AO12=34.87. Success


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 13, 2019)

you should provide the scrambles

will you make a spreadsheet with people times? I'm willing to break the 15s barrier


----------



## goidlon (Feb 13, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> you should provide the scrambles
> 
> will you make a spreadsheet with people times? I'm willing to break the 15s barrier


What do you mean? im kiind of confused about. 
New #3
you should provide the scrambles

will you make a spreadsheet with people times

I think on the second part I will aim for sub 30.


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Feb 13, 2019)

So what’s the 4 chances to win part?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 13, 2019)

I honestly have no idea what you are trying to accomplish with this thread!


----------



## goidlon (Feb 13, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> So what’s the 4 chances to win part?


On my top comment There was a length of time if you get the fastest average you win


----------



## Roy88 (Feb 26, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> you should provide the scrambles
> 
> will you make a spreadsheet with people times? I'm willing to break the 15s barrier


Bro but I dunno how to do look ahead in advanced f2l and I can't do the cross fast


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Feb 27, 2019)

goidlon said:


> On my top comment There was a length of time if you get the fastest average you win


Ok I average sub 14/13 so do I put my times in from any cubin session?


----------



## goidlon (Feb 27, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> Ok I average sub 14/13 so do I put my times in from any cubin session?


Yep I did an a05 in class today with my friends valk 3 powerM 29.63


----------



## Roy88 (Feb 28, 2019)

How to get to sub 20


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 1, 2019)

How to get to sub 20? Practice a lot. There's no magic formula, there's no spell, there's no potion, or pill you can take. It takes work, a lot of work. Depending on how talented you are it can take months. I have no talent at all and I've been at this since June and my PB is 21.63. So I'm getting there.


----------



## SiddhantChandra (Mar 1, 2019)

i got my First sub 20 single roughly 40 days after learning CFOP... Now, after 2 months I average 21... I learnt CFOP around New Year 2019... So, honestly, sub 20 isn't very hard
Edit 1: It isn't hard if you practice around 70-80 solves a day..


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 1, 2019)

SiddhantChandra said:


> i got my First sub 20 single roughly 40 days after learning CFOP... Now, after 2 months I average 21... I learnt CFOP around New Year 2019... So, honestly, sub 20 isn't very hard



It's hard depending on talent, age, amount you practice. I can assure you, it's hard when you're 42 and you just started speedcubing.


----------



## Roy88 (Mar 1, 2019)

SiddhantChandra said:


> i got my First sub 20 single roughly 40 days after learning CFOP... Now, after 2 months I average 21... I learnt CFOP around New Year 2019... So, honestly, sub 20 isn't very hard
> Edit 1: It isn't hard if you practice around 70-80 solves a day..


but which cube are you using

mi bought the yj mgc v2 3x3 2x2 qiyi qidi


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 1, 2019)

Roy88 said:


> but which cube are you using


It honestly doesn’t matter what cube you use as long as it’s not horrific. Don’t worry. Everyone takes time to get where they are.


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Mar 2, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> It honestly doesn’t matter what cube you use as long as it’s not horrific. Don’t worry. Everyone takes time to get where they are.


Practice makes perfect. Am I right?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> Practice makes perfect. Am I right?


Yes. Exactly.


----------



## SiddhantChandra (Mar 3, 2019)

Roy88 said:


> but which cube are you using
> 
> mi bought the yj mgc v2 3x3 2x2 qiyi qidi


I was using the GTS2 M until sub-30.. Then, around 20 days ago switched to the Gan 356 X..

Happy Cubing..


----------



## goidlon (Apr 18, 2019)

Roy88 said:


> How to get to sub 20


Good look ahead paln your cross in inspection solve pair sin f2l in the back with good f2l look ahead 2 look oll and full pll.


----------



## Roy88 (Apr 19, 2019)

Yes now I bought the mf3rs3 m and now on mf3rs2 I'm sub 30 but it's hard to plan the cross an use the look ahead in f2l and learn f2l algs is terribe


----------



## Roy88 (Apr 19, 2019)

But my pb is 13 with x cross


----------



## goidlon (May 4, 2019)

Roy88 said:


> Yes now I bought the mf3rs3 m and now on mf3rs2 I'm sub 30 but it's hard to plan the cross an use the look ahead in f2l and learn f2l algs is terribe


To help with cross practice solving cross blind folded. When you get good at cross and don't have to look at the cross pieces find your first pairs corner piece then when cross is solved locate the edge. Also during f2l solve pairs in back to make your next pair insert into your front side easier. Also do use full ppl and 2 look oll this should help you get sub 20


----------



## jronge94 (May 21, 2019)

1 question and a remark.
Is this competition still active somehow?
Small remark, sub-25, sub-12 and sub-9 should be barriers, they're pretty huge milestones, the difference between sub-15 and sub-10 is really huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge after sub-10 every second is an achievement and sub-25 dunno I remember that being a big milestone.


----------

